# My new project



## tsharp (Sep 10, 2016)

My Buddy was looking for a small trailer to pull behind his 4 wheeler so I just finished building him one.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 10, 2016)

Looking good T. What kind of floor and sides you planning on? Did you have to cut the axle down? That should serve him well!


----------



## tsharp (Sep 10, 2016)

Moon I not sure what he want for the sides and deck. The warehouse we are leasing they used to built trailers in there. So there are still a few axles laying around. I found this one outback so it was the sizes he want.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 10, 2016)

That's cool.  Yard use and such?  Could load up some deers in there too!
I just started a project today too.  Fixing my jeep front axle.  Not nearly as fun as yours.  Its all greasy and dirty.


----------



## tsharp (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks it will be used at the hunting camp. If you noticed I have 9/16 socket tape to the axle. We going to change out the ubolts at the shop one day this week.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Sep 11, 2016)

Looks great tsharp! The only thing, I'd maybe consider, would be to weld some metal plates over the open ends on the square tubing, to keep the elements out. 

I built an atv trailer when I was a teen as my first welding project. I'm still using it today over 30 years later!  

You look like you are a man of many talents, and always have a project.  Thanks for sharing your work!


----------



## tsharp (Sep 11, 2016)

Lonewolf247 you right, I'm not really finish I was going to cap the ends and I have 1 weld to make on the tongue. You won't want to ride in there and all of a sudden wasp starts flying out the tubing.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 11, 2016)

Wasps are no  matter


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 12, 2016)

tsharp said:


> Thanks it will be used at the hunting camp. If you noticed I have 9/16 socket tape to the axle. We going to change out the ubolts at the shop one day this week.




Well I am glad that I kept on reading because after viewing your photos, I couldn't figure out why in the world someone had a deep well socket taped to the axle as such.  I saw it and then zoomed in on it to see really up close and my first thought was that it looked like a 1/2" socket, 3/8" drive, obviously chrome plated.  That concept was actually a smart move on your part to already have the socket ready to change out the U-bolts etc.

I wish now that I had a dollar for each socket that I helped make during my first job right after college back in 1971-1972  because I made a few million of them.  Most were chrome plated but just a small amount had a black oxide finish on them.  Most people would never realize even back then, that in manufacturing a socket such as this there were 27-30 different operations done on it from beginning to the completed socket.  The really strange thing is the fact that we would make a run of maybe 50,000 sockets for Craftsman, then just swap the name stamp over to another brand and keep right on running another 30,000 or so for other brands.  There was NO difference in the steel and the manufacturing of these parts.  The ONLY difference was the price that you paid to Sears or Western Auto back then was much higher because on the Craftsman tools, you received a life-time warranty.  The fact is, I have never broken a tool such as this by using it under normal wear over the years.  To me, buying Craftsman brand is just a waste of money. 

This tool manufacturing plant made every type of tool known to man such as sockets, wrenches, pliers, screw drivers, hammers, circular saw blades, adjustable wrenches, torque wrenches, and every type of very specialized tools known as well.  When I left that company after two years, I was given a complete set of whatever kind of tools such as this that I wanted completely free.  During my last month, I picked out the tools that I wanted from various departments in the plant and I still use all of those tools until this day as I keep a set of various tools for home use and also in my vehicle everywhere that I travel.  The most useful tool that I have from this set of free tools are two "Flex-Head, 3/8" drive" chrome plated ratchets.  I use them all of time and they work great in close quarters.  I think these were the very first flex-head rackets on the market back then.

tsharp, I love your talents as you have done a great job in fabricating a very useful trailer especially for use at your deer camp.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Sep 12, 2016)

tsharp said:


> Lonewolf247 you right, I'm not really finish I was going to cap the ends and I have 1 weld to make on the tongue. You won't want to ride in there and all of a sudden wasp starts flying out the tubing.



Yeah you right!

I learned that one the hard way myself! I built a few metal box stands, when I first started building them years back, and left the ends open. No fun sitting in the deer stand when the wasp start flying out! Since then, I either cap them off, or make the cuts on a 45 deg. angles and weld them up.


----------



## tsharp (Sep 12, 2016)

I see why you call yourself EAGLE EYE 444 because you are right it is a 1/2 socket 3/8 drive. If you look further down, the thread  look at the boat I built. It's under the title of New built. Thanks, I did cap off the ends of the tubing tonight, in the back of the truck and ready to change the u bolts and paint.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Sep 13, 2016)

Whens that golf cart getting a custom frame lift, diesel swap, and some boggers?

Nice work. Im going to have to learn to weld!


----------



## rayjay (Sep 13, 2016)

I bought some new riding mower front tires and wheels from a guy that had an idea for a trailer to pull behind atvs  and decided to mass produce them. He went bust almost instantly.

The wheels were typical low end wheels with bushings not bearings. I don't think they even had grease fittings. Wouldn't have worked out very well going 40 mph down some dirt road.

Iirc he was selling the tire/rim assy for $10. I think I bought 20. Still have 2 left.


----------



## tsharp (Sep 13, 2016)

Today we finished the trailer and it's on it's way to his house. We changed the u bolts and I had pre cut all the plywood before he showed up this morning then buffed the trailer and put 1 coat of RC99 on it. We screwed the plywood down and sanded the edges. We installed the wheels, all he has to do is repacked the bearings. I also made a tailgate that he has to trim to fit. Well what going to be my next project?


----------



## killswitch (Sep 14, 2016)

tsharp said:


> Today we finished the trailer and it's on it's way to his house. We changed the u bolts and I had pre cut all the plywood before he showed up this morning then buffed the trailer and put 1 coat of RC99 on it. We screwed the plywood down and sanded the edges. We installed the wheels, all he has to do is repacked the bearings. I also made a tailgate that he has to trim to fit. Well what going to be my next project?




OK, I will be the one ......................what is RC99 ?


----------



## tsharp (Sep 14, 2016)

It's a rust inhibitor, very good stuff. We use it on our tugs go offshore come back in with no rust bleeding through the paint.


----------



## killswitch (Sep 14, 2016)

Where can you buy it ?  I did some searching, but came up with nothing.  Thanks


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 15, 2016)

tsharp said:


> I see why you call yourself EAGLE EYE 444 because you are right it is a 1/2 socket 3/8 drive. If you look further down, the thread  look at the boat I built. It's under the title of New built. Thanks, I did cap off the ends of the tubing tonight, in the back of the truck and ready to change the u bolts and paint.




tsharp, I don't miss very much at all when I look at photos etc and when I am actually outdoors, I can see things that 99 percent of others can't see.  Luckily, my late Father taught me exactly what to look for in spotting the very fine details involved as such and it has benefited me since I was probably 10 years old or so.

I did check out your boat-build project thread and that was awesome for sure and I left some comments in that thread as well.  Your talents amaze me for sure.


----------



## tsharp (Sep 15, 2016)

Well all finished!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Looks good T! I'm sure it will serve him well.


----------

